# Habernaria radiata babies



## bcostello (Apr 15, 2008)

Got these bulbs this spring. There is a fourth one not quite visual yet. Hope I can get them to bloom.


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool! What are you growing them in?


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2008)

Good beginnings! Good Luck!


----------



## bcostello (Apr 15, 2008)

I am growing them in a modified Aussie Gold mix. I took out the diatomite and added a little perlite. 

I almost killed all my phals with that Aussie Gold. They stayed too wet, even tho they advertise that you can't overwater with it. I took the phals out of the A.G. and now they're recovering.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2008)

Good Luck.


----------



## bcostello (Jul 20, 2008)

*Habenaria update*

The radiata plants don't look the greatest, but the blooms are just beginning to open.









and here's Habenaria rhodocheila I received from TOF in June. They grew the plant and I grew the spike.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice habenarias....   I want to get a rhodocheila...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

It's hard to see the nice foliage. Some haberias are grown as jewel orchids. Thanx for posting. What's TOF?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 20, 2008)

The radiata look fine, just small. I highly recommend removing them from the growing mix this fall and storing the new tubers in some slightly moist vermiculite (or the like) in a freezer bag. If you leave them in the pot they stand a good chance of rotting over winter.

Nice rhodochelia too!


----------



## bcostello (Jul 20, 2008)

TOF = Tropical Orchid Farm


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 21, 2008)

Neat! Congrats - well done!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool Habenarias!!!! I wish my rhodochila will bloom that good as yours...


----------



## Elena (Jul 21, 2008)

These are fantastic, good growing!


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2008)

I REALLY want some radiata! :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2008)

tof. thanx.


----------



## bcostello (Jul 22, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The radiata look fine, just small. I highly recommend removing them from the growing mix this fall and storing the new tubers in some slightly moist vermiculite (or the like) in a freezer bag. If you leave them in the pot they stand a good chance of rotting over winter.
> 
> Nice rhodochelia too!




What is your recommendation on the rhodocheila? Tropical Orchid Farm say to keep them in the pot and no water after the foliage dies. Then rest in the pots until late Feb. or early March.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 22, 2008)

bcostello said:


> What is your recommendation on the rhodocheila? Tropical Orchid Farm say to keep them in the pot and no water after the foliage dies. Then rest in the pots until late Feb. or early March.



Yes, you that is fine with the tropical species since they shouldn't get a cooling period. The P. radiata however needs a significant cold rest (about 5 months) and during that time they easily rot. Good luck with them all.

Tom


----------

